# Trifexis?



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Took Gucci to the vet today for her annual heartworm test, booster vacs and refill for her medicine, and the Vet talked me into trying trifexis (the combo flea and heartworm)

I said I'd try a month and took a sample, but I haven't really researched it, or heard much about it. The vet is telling me that she's finding more of the local fleas are resistant to Frontline and its not working anymore, etc And tick treatment isn't necessary for people who aren't really exposing their dogs to high tick areas, etc.

Thoughts? Experiences?


Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

McGee has had two already and not had a problem - and no fleas! I will switch Abby when she finishes up her Heartgard and Comfortis.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Kara, I checked with Sabine and asked for her opinion. Here's her reply. 

"I'm not a fan of the spinosad in it (this is also the active ingredient in Comfortis), as the fleas actually have to bite and suck blood in order to ingest the pesticide. In other words, yes, it kills fleas, but not before they can bite.

The milbemycin oxime is ok, it's also the active ingredient in Interceptor. BUT - big but - Interceptor can be given in a much smaller dose than prescribed to still safely prevent a heartworm infection (commonly known as the "safeheart dosage") and you can't do that with the Trifexis, or it won't be effective against fleas."


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When I read about Trifexis it sounded like a good thing, but then I saw the price. With 4 dogs & 3 cats just way too expensive to use. We switched to the PetArmor, which seems to be working just as well as Frontline. Seems nothing really works anymore.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Trifexis caused severe diarrhea in all 3 of my dogs. I used it two months and it happened both times so mine are no longer on it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh wow, A mixed bag of results and opinions. 

Re: price, my vet told me it was cheaper than heartguard+ frontline by a few bucks a month, I only have the free sample from the company, so I'm not sure what they are charging, but I know her check-up / vaccination today was a whopping $175 for all of 10 minutes, lol

I went into the wrong business. I should've been a vet, but then again...the cat allergy might of done me in. I sneezed for like 6 hours and had a sinus headache, it must've been cat day at the vet, I saw 2 ladies there with kitty litters and then 2 others with cats..we were the only canine patient at 9 am! 

Kara


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

It was cheaper than the heartguard and comfortis separate. Just try the sample and see how it goes.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My vet told me it was cheaper than the two separate, too. I'm just getting one month at a time until I see what weight McGee ends up at - it goes to 10 lbs and then you have another size. If he only goes over it a little I will stick to the small one, though.

BTW, I took Abby along to weigh her when McGee got his rabies shot Tuesday. The doctor ended up looking at Abby's teeth (which were not good even with the Plaque-Off) and a black place on top of her head. The charge was $12.50 for the rabies shot! Of course, they will make a fortune when I end up getting Abby's teeth cleaned! The black place on her head started when McGee pulled out her topknot shortly after we got him. It left a little bald spot that turned black which I assumed was a bruise and Dr. Blount agreed. She hits her head underneath the coffee table at least once a day so it may never go away! 

Sorry to go a little off-topic.....LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci's teeth 'look good' according to the vet, I've been pretty loyally using the petzlife gel and this other stuff called "Leba III" or leba 3, I spray it on her back molars and its worked well.

I have heard from friends that frontline isn't working for them anymore, I guess the fleas are getting tolerant of it...although, the last few months I've been going all natural with apple cider vinegar rinses and brewer's yeast/garlic pills (now talk about BAD breath! lol)

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jplatthy said:


> It was cheaper than the heartguard and comfortis separate. Just try the sample and see how it goes.


One thing to consider, though... I don't like to use two medications, let alone two insecticide/parasite meds at the same time if I can avoid it. I don't like "combo" vaccines either, if possible to avoid... either for people or for animals.

I always give Kodi his heartworm meds and flea/tick preventative at least 1 week apart, both to stress his body less and also so that, if there is a reaction, I know what it was to.

I don't know about Comfortis, but I know that the topical flea/tick preventatives are actually good for at least 6 weeks, not 4 as stated on the packaging. So you're dog is still protected if you dose every 6 weeks, you are putting less chemicals on them, AND you save a lot of money to boot.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey Kara we have started using Trifextis on all four of our dogs. They all have been doing just fine on it. I hated using topical stuff on them. I was using comfortis and the pro-heart injection on jillee and gage. Now all four of them are on the same thing. Good luck with what you decide. Give Gucci a big hug from all of us here. Hey are you coming to nationals this year???? I hope so. I am bringing Gage with me this year.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

revolution is a flea/heartworm all in one as well. that's what i give django , plus it's great if your dog has beef allergies.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Karen-thanks for the info about topicals being good for 6wks rather than 4..good info to know


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

When I used them we were lucky if they worked for 4 weeks - maybe the fleas are worse in the south, IDK. Comfortis has worked for us and no sticky mess in the hair.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> When I used them we were lucky if they worked for 4 weeks - maybe the fleas are worse in the south, IDK. Comfortis has worked for us and no sticky mess in the hair.


Well, sometimes, in some areas, the bugs just get resistant to various chemicals. Frontline doesn't work AT ALL for ticks around here anymore. But it doesn't work the first day any better than at 6 weeks. Chemically, you've still got good concentrations from the topicals at 6 weeks. If you're bugs don't respect it, that's a different problem. And yes, I've heard from a lot of people in the south that the topicals just don't do the job anymore.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I starting giving my Golden girl and Izzo my Hav the Trefexis last month. They both have done just fine on it. I have heard from my vet that they are seeing LOTS of breakthru cases on both fleas AND heartworms in our area. NOT cool. I trust my vet so I decided to go with it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone else who has responded!

I gave Gucci her first Trifexis last night and she seems fine except she just had a bout of diarrhea (didn't even make it to the bell to ring it, she ran to the kitchen and blew out of the tile floor I was right behind her to let her out but she just couldn't hold it  ) poor thing, 

Jplatthy, how long did the diarrhea last? We are leaving for Florida on Saturday morning and if she has diarrhea while traveling.....omg, the horror. I'm wondering if I made a hair brained move trying this right before vacation, but I hate to miss or delay a heartworm treatment.

Thanks!!
Kara


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL..I always seem to do the same thing.........the first time it seemed like it lated a few days but I took them to the vet because I have 3 and they all had it.......but it sure sounds like the same thing because the same thing happened...they couldn't even make it to the door and it had yellow/orange tones to it and smelled really bad...probably tmi lol..........but the stuff the vet gave me cleared it up really quickly.....good luck and be safe travelling!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

So, please tell what the Vet gave your dogs for diarrhea. I would appreciate knowing what works since we have to deal with it often around our house.

I gave Buster and Buffy their first Trifexis on Saturday with some cream cheese because neither one would chew it. Buffy was fine afterwards, and Buster - my boy with a very sensitive gut - had diarrhea the next morning. He had very wet BMs during the morning, but did not have any more BMs the rest of the day.

I gave them both a Tbs of pumpkin, and Buster was fine the next day. I thought it might have been the cream cheese that caused it because he is not used to having it, but maybe it was the Trifexis.

We'll see what happens in 4 weeks.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Way too long ago for me to remember.......it was two pills...one was to kind of settle the tummy (small white pill)and the other was for diarrhea (small brown capsule)..........and it may have just been immodium because my vet has told me I could give benadryl, pepcid, immodium and the stuff for motion sickness lol all over the counter just to make sure I have the doses right.............


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you!

Well, last night after the initial explosion, lol, she seemed fine and this morning, no incidence. I can see how it would effect the GI tract, since is it supposed to prevent all types of worms, so if it works well for heartworm and flea, I suppose I can deal with a one time blow out..I just hope it is ONE time or 24 hours at the most..

Yeah, it was pretty nasty..ugh.

Kara


----------

